# My new adult kitty



## karenjo57 (Feb 9, 2014)

This is my cat, Murphy, named so because he hides when he sleeps...like a Murphy bed folded up 
I haven't had an animal I'm my home in over 20yrs, and decided now that I'm alone I could use some company now and then. He's a very well mannered fella, he stays off the counters and does not beg when I'm eating......I would hate that. He's very vocal especially at night and then he gets the zoomies! At first it scared me! I thought he was chasing a mouse! But nope......just him and a bolt of energy!!
Well, I'm looking forward to the fellowship here.....night for now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a pretty cat! Welcome to the forum? There are a lot of nice people here. I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's gorgeous! Welcome to both of you.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooray!! What a great looking fellow! Looking forward to hearing more about Murphy


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for adopting an adult kitty! And what a cute name for him. He's a handsome boy for sure!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Awww he's beautiful. Keep an eye on those plants though!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome.  Murphy is such a handsome boy! I love your reason for choosing the name that you did--very cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to your Murphy from my Murphy!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Welcome to both your Murphys from my family - The Murphys. LOL


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ohhhhhhh hes FLUFFY


----------



## karenjo57 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow what a wonderful welcome! Thanks  
Here's where I can talk "cat talk" without feeling like I'm boring someone...lol
Still getting used to having him here. I have to figure a way to keep his claws out of my pleather chair when he lays in my lap....and can anyone tell me why cats "knead" with their front claws? His are so long he's always getting stuck...and then I rescue him but it leaves pulled threads in unwanted places :-( 
Murphy is 12 pounds of fluff!! He gets regular brushing and combing to keep the mats away....and huge LOVES it!! Did I say how bossy he is?? Whenever I have company he is overwhelmed with getting that person to hold and pet him! Sometimes being rude...lol...then I shoo him to play  He's very lovable I almost never have top do that.....till next time B-)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Murphy is Adorable!
He looks a lot like my Biscuit! 
It looks like he has a bob tail too?!
Trim his claws, that way he won't get snagged in things!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww he's a sweetheart! Cats knead when they're happy and content so it's great that he's doing that. It's a retained kitten behavior, kittens knead their mum when they're nursing to help stimulate the milk. Welcome to the forum  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!! Murphy is adorable! ..and so very fluffy! He sounds like a perfect kitty!

You'll have to get acquainted with clipping Murphy's claws. There are lots of videos on YouTube that can show you how. 
Generally, I trim my girl's claws every other week. But it's all up to how fast the cat's claws grow. I think to start about once a month is good. 

Enjoy Murphy! Looking forward to more news about Murphy, he sounds pretty cool


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Clipping his claws, plus Petsmart as well as other retailers sell cat claw caps. They are plastic caps that are glued on to the claws.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Soft-Claws-Cats-System-Medium/dp/B0006343W2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393711866&sr=8-1&keywords=cat+claw+caps[/ame]


----------



## karenjo57 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice! I am disabled so I can't clip his nails myself, but I know someone who will. The nail caps sound interesting but I wonder if he'll walk funny like foods do when they get booties on their feet...lol, that might prove to be entertaining! 
He really is sweet....hee wants me to get up at 5:30am and that's just not happening....silly kitty. I feed him a can of wet in the morning and leave dry out all the time does that sound ok to do? 
Well I'd like to hear more about your fur babies!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Murphy is a big boy and adorable. I like what you call the zoomies, Autumn has the zoomies and sounds like an elephant when she's zooming up and down the hallway :lol:


----------



## karenjo57 (Feb 9, 2014)

heston said:


> Murphy is a big boy and adorable. I like what you call the zoomies, Autumn has the zoomies and sounds like an elephant when she's zooming up and down the hallway :lol:


He is big and even he goes thru a zoomie it's the same ad your Autumn.....like an elephant!! Lol...He slips allot cause I don't have carpet!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Farciot Eduart (Jan 29, 2009)

He's a handsome boy. Over the many years, my wife and I have seldom had kittens. All our kitties (13 of them) are strays, ferals, or kitties that no one wanted, and these tend to be older male cats. Good for you!!!!


----------



## karenjo57 (Feb 9, 2014)

I will only have one....and it does b bother me a little that he might not get enough play, cause I just can't do all the holding/swinging for him to chase after.....and he's not real interested in the last lite.....any suggestions?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Neither of my girls is particularly fond of the laser pointer either, and they don't really respond to Da Bird or the Cat Dancer (go figure). Actually, one of them turns her nose up at any toy that doesn't have me holding the other end. 

I have a play-n-squeak mouse that you can hang over a door. One of my girls loves to run up and down the hallway batting it. And yes indeed, 8 pounds zooming up and down hardwood sounds like a herd of elephants. I thought the squeaking mouse would be annoying, but you can barely hear it over the thump thump of Celia's paws. She especially likes to do this when she's hungry and being ignored.  
Our Pet's Play-N-Squeak "Batting Practice" Cat Toy at PETCO

This thing also keeps her occupied: 
Petmate Crazy Circle Cat Toy at PETCO

The other great cat toy? Wiggling toes under a blanket.


----------



## karenjo57 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Spirite....Plus I live in a small apartment so I don't have allot of places for toys.....I do have 2 east facing Windows with Bird feeders outside.....he likes watching that channel...lol
Time will tell I guess 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Karen, I don't know how wide your window sills are...but there are really nice window sill shelves that install very easily that I just bet Mr. Murphy would love!


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome!!!


----------

